# Backing up shows before hard drive upgrade



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Still fairly new to the Bolt. I wish I had upgraded my hard drive before installing it, but unfortunately, I did not. 

Looks like I'll have some time this weekend to perform the hard drive upgrade, but I wanted to be clear on a few things.

What program does everyone recommend I back up my shows/OnePass data with before performing the upgrade? Do I need to re-pair my CableCard from Verizon after the hard drive upgrade? 

Any other tips or advice would help.


Thanks!


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Use kmttg to backup your one passes. You can use kmttg to download your non-copy protected shows and pytivo to send them back.

You will need to repair the cablecard after the upgrade.


----------



## Purepain (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm considering a hard drive upgrade myself but the re-pairing of cable card is scaring me away. I had an extremely difficult time getting the card properly paired initially and I don't want to go through that nightmare again with Comcast support. (Over 3 in home visits with inexperienced techs and countless calls into to cable card support line and finally an escalation to a very helpful tier 3 support rep resolved my troubles.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

When you need to re-pair a CC ask the tech on the phone to turn you over to the people who specialize in doing that. Usually they try to do it themselves and get lost. Make sure you have the CC info. It can be found in the Tivo settings menu.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you just transfer the OnePasses and recordings to another TIVO and back again after the hard drive upgrade?


----------

